# Blue Hawthorne



## the tinker (Nov 19, 2015)

Better late then never.I figure I painted this Hawthorne about 12 years ago.The original peaked fenders had some good sized dents in the worst possible places. After straightening and painting them they still looked bad, even to Tinker's rough tolerances.
So.....this bike got buried in the back  under Colson Command until I recently spotted these nice original blue fenders at a swap .
Dug out and installed some curved braces and maybe by the end of January I may have it assembled and detailed . The guard has the Hawthorne logo stamped into it. I will paint the script in dark blue and get some decals for the tank.
The problem is: "SHE" wants the wallpaper removed from the kitchen and the kitchen, dining room and  THREE bedrooms PAINTED, by ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Right after Christmas!!!!
I think this is just plain WRONG!  Oh my gosh , cutting into MY Bike Time!









" I aint gonna do no stinken PAINTING!!!!!!"


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 19, 2015)

If that's the doorway to the kitchen... I don't SEE any wall paper. Are you trying to get us to feel bad for you; so, we'll all come help?

pappy


----------



## the tinker (Nov 19, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> If that's the doorway to the kitchen... I don't SEE any wall paper. Are you trying to get us to feel bad for you; so, we'll all come help?
> 
> pappy




I wish it was the kitchen Pappy. If it did, and had a bathroom I would never come upstairs. As far as the wallpaper I swear I put it up 2 or 3 years ago but the wife says it was more like 17 years.
Not going to be much "bike time " this winter


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 19, 2015)

nice bike tinker i like it alot!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## theterrym (Nov 19, 2015)

I think the worst part is when you start painting a house it takes three times a long as you planned.


----------



## tech549 (Nov 19, 2015)

that's because they keep adding to the list,when your done with that I nned this moved and can your look at this,you know what I mean.


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 21, 2015)

I love those period stickers on the fenders!


----------



## the tinker (Dec 14, 2015)

Still working on old blue here. Mounted a die-cast Navy "Hell Cat" fighter plane on the front fender.
Dug up some curved braces for the fenders and left the old decals on that some kid slapped on years ago. Next I gotta look around for a light and maybe will add a mudflap to the front fender.
 A great winter project using what I have laying around and SPENDING NO MONEY!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 15, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Still working on old blue here. Mounted a die-cast Navy "Hell Cat" fighter plane on the front fender.
> Dug up some curved braces for the fenders and left the old decals on that some kid slapped on years ago. Next I gotta look around for a light and maybe will add a mudflap to the front fender.
> A great winter project using what I have laying around and SPENDING NO MONEY!View attachment 258461View attachment 258462View attachment 258463




I remember the Phillips 66 decals in the 1950s... slapped some of them on stuff, too, all by myself. Had a neighbor who ran a Phillips 66 here in the village. I learned a lot from him; worked there in '62/'63. evenings and Saturdays, @ about $0.50 an hour... pumping gas, fixing tires, LOF, brakes & exhaust...

This is a beautiful bike, Tinker!


----------



## the tinker (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for the compliment on old blue. I worked at a Standard Oil Station doing the same thing. Can't remember what I got paid . Had a better job in 1964 flipping burgers at a hamburger joint for 90 cents an hour. A good burger was 15 cents and a cheeseburger was 18 cents.   Real cheese and freshly cut potatoes for the fries and a decent size hamburger  from U.S. beef.    I loved decals as a kid.....my brother and I would fight over who got to open the "Wheaties" box first to get the free decal. He always won , as he was older...


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 15, 2015)

1964 found me downtown Mon and Fri nites and Sat. selling women's shoes... $1 an hour. Minimum wage rose to $1.05 / hr in 1965...


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 18, 2015)

Ouch that must be putting a huge stain on that Schwinn Ranger rack. Using straps to hold it up like that. 

Whats the deal? Painting three rooms shouldn't take longer than 2 days to do. Forget any wallpaper.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 18, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> Ouch that must be putting a huge stain on that Schwinn Ranger rack. Using straps to hold it up like that.
> 
> Whats the deal? Painting three rooms shouldn't take longer than 2 days to do. Forget any wallpaper.




That old ranger rack is pretty tough.   As far as painting now it's 3 bedrooms , kitch. dining rm. 2 baths and hallways, oh my gosh...plus all this stinking wallpapers gotta come off  and to top that of I just can't get motivated . Hey Sped man you just gave me an idea for a new thread, "Bikes you got just hanging around."


----------



## the tinker (Dec 29, 2015)

Painted an old "Eyeball" light I had the same blue as the bike's frame and installed that.  Remounted the Hellcat fighter plane a little lower on the fender. With the light mounted high it is above the airplane and the old 1950's  "Winn's Friction Proofing" decal can still be seen on the front fender.....can just imagine a kid soaking that old decal and sliding it onto the fender back in the day. No way would I ever remove that little piece of history.
That's what makes this hobby fun..


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2015)

All looks great Dave!!!


----------

